# Hello



## Anne85 (Mar 19, 2019)

I’m 33 and one year into my second marriage. I am determined that this be my final marriage and that we make it work but we’re already encountering issues that I need advice/support with.


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

Anne85 said:


> I’m 33 and one year into my second marriage. I am determined that this be my final marriage and that we make it work but we’re already encountering issues that I need advice/support with.


Welcome  Two great books that you should read are "His Needs, Her Needs" and "Love Busters" - both by the same author. They'll give you the knowledge you'll need to build and maintain your marriage.

That said, what specific issue has assaulted thee?


----------



## Violet28 (Oct 4, 2018)

What kind of issues?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

If you can provide some specifics, we will be able to help you.


----------

